
Open Source Community Building -- Barriers to Entry - blasdel
http://dneary.free.fr/articles/Community_barriers_to_entry_checklist.pdf
======
blasdel
"There is a down-side to IRC which should be kept in mind. Over time, the
people who will be most active in IRC will tend to be people whose only
contribution to your project is being active in IRC. This is not necessarily a
good thing."

~~~
wmf
Enjoying my blog? :-) I always like watching links propagate through the Web.

~~~
blasdel
Yeah, and you just posted something I posted to HN to your blog :-)

Your RSS feed is crap though -- linklogs shouldn't have permalinks to
themselves in the <link> element -- put what you're linking to there.

